

Show HN: It’s sorta like Evite or FB Groups... the way Rails is sorta like Cobol - ryanschmidt
http://tryCapsule.com

======
ryanschmidt
I'm looking for feedback on my new startup. After a year filled with so many
trips and weddings, we realized there was no good way to plan, organize and
capture an event. We built Capsule to track the before, during and after.

Use the invite code "hn" if you'd like to check it out. We're in private beta
but really interested in feedback. I should only let so many in but if the
code runs out, let me know and I can up it a bit.

Thanks! Ryan

------
ryanschmidt
Here's a quick screenshot demo: <http://bit.ly/v36QlN>

------
wmf
I haven't looked at the site, but that's one confusing headline.

~~~
ryanschmidt
It's my attempt at humor but clearly it doesn't work well every time. The idea
is that Capsule is like Evite + Facebook Groups on steroids.

